# Voluntary Work



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Being new to Dubai and like many other women having a husband that works rather long hours means I am left home alone most days to climb the walls!! 

I am looking for permanent work however as yet have been unsuccessful so while waiting with time on my hands I was wondering what voluntary options there are. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Time Out has a section dedicated to charities, etc. Not sure if it's on the website, but it's definitely in the magazine. If you are an animal lover, you can immediately contact Feline Friends or K9. They are always looking for volunteers. Best of all, if you are really desperate to help someone, help feed Gavtek's street kitties .


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have never been but feel that as much as people talk smack about the dubai zoo,  reaching out for help would be a better option.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> help feed Gavtek's street kitties .


:thumb:


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Remember seeing a facebook page before.

If you have an account think you just search for volunteer dubai.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

I just took my kids down to Dubai Zoo, finally, today. To be totally honest, judging by the online reviews, I expected far, far worse.

It's not lovely by any stretch and I am aware this is the cool season now, and I am sure summer must be just brutal for the bears, many of the animals there are surrendered "pets" of exotic menagerie features, and others are confiscated from trafficking.

There's a sign at the gate declaring that they do not accept surrenders.

Sad stuff to be sure.

Anyway, I asked about the chance to volunteer there and was instructed to inquire at the municipality. The gentleman I asked had never heard of an outside interest in volunteering there. I can see why, it's a sad little place. Anyway, I'm pursuing it.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Time Out has a section dedicated to charities, etc. Not sure if it's on the website, but it's definitely in the magazine. If you are an animal lover, you can immediately contact Feline Friends or K9. They are always looking for volunteers. Best of all, if you are really desperate to help someone, help feed Gavtek's street kitties .



Thanks for the suggestions - think I'll bypass feeding Gavtek's street cats sad as it is. Will definitely try the animal charities - got my cats from Feline Friends and they're totally overwhelmed with all the work that needs doing.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

anne_m said:


> Being new to Dubai and like many other women having a husband that works rather long hours means I am left home alone most days to climb the walls!!
> 
> I am looking for permanent work however as yet have been unsuccessful so while waiting with time on my hands I was wondering what voluntary options there are.
> 
> ...


Volunteer in Dubai is a good set up. They run all sorts of initiatives. They have a facebook page and keep that pretty up to date and this is the website Volunteer in Dubai

Feline Friends regularly need volunteers for a variety of things. To help out at booksales, to foster, for the trap and release scheme. Home | Feline Friends Dubai


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Volunteer in Dubai is a good set up. They run all sorts of initiatives. They have a facebook page and keep that pretty up to date and this is the website Volunteer in Dubai
> 
> Feline Friends regularly need volunteers for a variety of things. To help out at booksales, to foster, for the trap and release scheme. Home | Feline Friends Dubai


Thanks for the suggestions - I have emailed Feline Friends so hopefully will hear back


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Volunteer in Dubai is a good set up. They run all sorts of initiatives. They have a facebook page and keep that pretty up to date and this is the website Volunteer in Dubai
> 
> Feline Friends regularly need volunteers for a variety of things. To help out at booksales, to foster, for the trap and release scheme. Home | Feline Friends Dubai


Sorry to be negative but i have tried relentlessly to do some volunteer work in Dubai over the years. Perhaps it is because I cannot volunteer my time during a working day. 
I have registered with all agencies (not animals I admit) but they do not reply or are not interested. I have tried working with labourers (advertised on this forum, long story, don't ask) to 'take my junk' blah blah. It is nothing like I am used to doing at home. i.e: doing stuff, speaking to people, handing out things, or in fact anything at all other than standing around. 
I gave up a year or so ago and raised money for poor people/children in developing countries and asked people to donate. Unfortunately they seem to prefer it here rather than 'doing' something so I have been to Thailand (obviously I paid for the trip myself) to do things there and more recently Sri Lanka. If you are interested PM and I will fill you in on the latest.
Such a shame the UAE will not let people help


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

K9 friends are always looking for people to help out!


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

justforus said:


> Sorry to be negative but i have tried relentlessly to do some volunteer work in Dubai over the years. Perhaps it is because I cannot volunteer my time during a working day.
> I have registered with all agencies (not animals I admit) but they do not reply or are not interested. I have tried working with labourers (advertised on this forum, long story, don't ask) to 'take my junk' blah blah. It is nothing like I am used to doing at home. i.e: doing stuff, speaking to people, handing out things, or in fact anything at all other than standing around.
> I gave up a year or so ago and raised money for poor people/children in developing countries and asked people to donate. Unfortunately they seem to prefer it here rather than 'doing' something so I have been to Thailand (obviously I paid for the trip myself) to do things there and more recently Sri Lanka. If you are interested PM and I will fill you in on the latest.
> Such a shame the UAE will not let people help


I am also looking for volunteer jobs till the time i will not get full time job but could not find any..


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

I was looking for volunteer work a few months ago and got no where. No response to emails or phone messages was really surprised as most of there websites say they are looking for help?
Hope you find something


----------



## LizG (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm involved with Volunteers In Dubai and they make it very easy to sign up and get involved in the various activities. They have events on work days, evenings and weekends so there is usually something to fit everyone's schedule. It has been really positive and I haven't faced any of the difficulties mentioned above. I strongly recommend checking out the website (Volunteer in Dubai).


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

You could consider volunteering online - there's lots, such as United Nations Volunteers Programme, etc.


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> You could consider volunteering online - there's lots, such as United Nations Volunteers Programme, etc.


Really.. I am interested...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

divsbabs said:


> Really.. I am interested...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


http://www.onlinevolunteering.org/about/terms.htm


----------

